# Will a redfish hit a top water lure?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Will a reddish hit a top water lure?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

all day everyday


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

53 times on the same cast and hopefully.......screw up and actually bite the hook.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Does a fat baby fart?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

do you use top water? LOL just messing with ya. Figured your not from the area since you didnt know. yes absolutely they will crush it something serious!!! Get on it, its a blast!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ldw said:


> Will a reddish hit a top water lure?


Well, obviously you got your answer. Let's take it a bit further.

Redfish are bottom feeders by design, their mouth turns down. They hit top water very well, but folks complain of a low hook-up percentage.

When choosing a top water lure for reds, look for one w/ a narrow tail instead of a larger tail.

When the red comes up to the surface, his lips are turned down, his head pushes water in front of his mouth and this moves the lures slightly away from him. A lure with a narrow tail doesn't push away as much as others.

And sometimes it doesn't matter, they'll swallow the dang thing. Common brands around our area include skitter-walks, zara spook, jackal, badonka donk, storm chug-bug, any of these will work.

Good luck.


----------



## tbb82 (Jun 10, 2009)

My experience has been that the top waters with the higher pitch rattles seem to work better for redfish, I have no reasoning behind this but simply an observation. 

The She Pup has become my go to topwater bait for Reds, seems like they have an easier time getting the smaller lure in their mouth and it seems to sit slightly lower in the water. Also once the hooks start getting rusty or bent I swap them out and put on the owner brand extra wide gap trebles. They dont seem to care about color, most of my topwaters have very little paint left.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

You know... I've never made the correlation of poor topwater hook up ratios to their downturned mouth, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Mark (Kanaka) went out a while back and he was using off shore poppers (probably 8 inches long). Some great topwater action! Here is a fer sure hook set!!!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Top water-If they really want it they are gonna get it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My go to topwater for reds...a Grey/off white Bass Assassin...the original freshwater type. If they swing and miss, stop reeling and let the Assassin sink a few inches, then start again.


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes. Check this guy out from the weekend


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ldw said:


> Will a reddish hit a top water lure?


Most exciting explosion on the water inshore. They have to come up out of the water with their heads because their mouth is on the bottom side. It will get your heart racing. that is what keeps me going back for more.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 12, 2016)

*Will a red hit topwater*

All day long, especially if feeding in shallow water over an oyster bed. They come in at more of a side swipe than a direct bottom up approach though due to their way their eyes and snout are shaped.


----------

